# Shark fishing



## BigMikes809

Anyone fishing shark on light line?
I just did a seminar and I had a guy from Texas who wanted to know about it. I was surprised a bit.
BigMike


----------



## fuelish1

depends on your definition of light....I've caught (on purpose) lots of sharks on 12# test...from teeny ones up to 40 (ish) ones on 12# test on bass tackle...they just about spooled me, I could even read the words on the spool thru the little line left, but whupped plenty like that. The extra fight is FUN!


----------



## capt mullet

Iuse 20 or 25 pound mono on casting reels for shark and tarpon with no problem. Since guys catch 5 pound bass with thattype of line I consider that light line


----------



## BigMikes809

I might be going out on a charter boat soon to fish five pound opn Makos. Don't expect any record fish. Just having fun.
I'll post pictures when I'm done. Night trip should be a hoot.
bigMike


----------



## Bonito

I've never targeted sharks but have caught a few by accident. My best light line shark was a Lemon Shark. Not very big. About 4 Feet. He took what I think was a Whiting while surf fishing. 12 Lb. test Berkly Big Game.

I've seen a couple of big Mako's. Man, What a fish !


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus

I have landed plenty of small to medium sharks on 15 and 17 lb. mono while drifting for kings. My best was a 200 lb. Sandbar on 17 lb. spinning tackle off Mexico Beach, Florida.


----------



## Bonito

capt mullet said:


> Iuse 20 or 25 pound mono on casting reels for shark and tarpon with no problem. Since guys catch 5 pound bass with thattype of line I consider that light line


That's funny, Craig. I use 20 Lb. test and have landed most sharks to 50 pounds. Hooked an 8 foot Lemon once and wish I had 50 Lb. test. For the most part, 20 Lb. test is plenty.


----------



## REELING 65

I would like to take a nice Bull or Spinner on 15lb test Fire line with a 25lb mono leader. With a 3/0 Mustad hook,nice to make some record's. Just get off the breakers by 50yards cast right behind the breaking surf. Using a small balloon. With some nice Pinfish or finger mullet. 50to 100lb-er would satisfy me -yeahhh.:cheers:_*
There eye's rollover white-Quint
*_


----------



## sea hunt 202

We use 12# test with a nice 40# leader and have landed many shark in the 6' catagory


----------



## Erichugh22

I saw a kid in florida catch about a 9ft nurse shark from a pier on 12 lb line and a Walmart tiger spinning rod. Only took about 3 hours.


----------



## Solodaddio

Been catching plenty bonnets and black tips on 14pd test with 40pd leader. All these have been in the 24-30" range if that counts for anything!


----------



## Gladesgator

There is lots of light tackle shark fishing on the flats out of Flamingo in Florida Bay and the Keys, both spin and fly tackle is used. The majority are lemons and black tips with the bigger lemons pushing 200# which are cool to see in 18" of water.
They are easily chummed up to the boat.

Fishing the flats close to the open Gulf and the chance for a big Bull shark goes way up.


----------



## Permit Rat

I used to do a fair amount of shark fishing when So. Florida's MET Tournament was on. But one of the last sharks I caught on purpose, was a 103 lb. lemon shark on 8 lb. Ande mono. This was a gal angler and at the time, it was a Key West record for ladies. With men, I have caught both lemons and bull sharks well over 200 lbs. on the same tackle. The IGFA does not keep records on bull sharks, but the MET did, and if memory serves me, the MET record bull shark caught on 6 lb. (before the IGFA and MET went metric) was over 400 lbs. So it can be done.

I have never shark fished in Texas. In fact, I have never seen a shark on the flats in the LLM. I caught one juvenile "something" shark in the ship channel last Fall, about 20 inches long and that's it. I suspect the reason we do not see more sharks, at least where I fish, is because of the huge porpoise population and as most know, the two don't get along. But if I ever saw a blacktip cruising the flats, I wouldn't mind throwing a top water at it. They're pretty good on the grill, if you take care of them right.


----------

